# Angry Snowtort!



## cherylim (Jan 19, 2013)

I think I know why he's angry...he might have some pyramiding.


----------



## dmarcus (Jan 19, 2013)

lol, thats funny...


----------



## wellington (Jan 19, 2013)

That is really cute.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jan 19, 2013)

Haha! Cute


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 19, 2013)

Chuckle time.


----------



## cherylim (Jan 19, 2013)

I decided I don't take enough opportunity to just have fun, so I couldn't resist going out in the snow this morning before it started melting.


----------



## kyle82tx (Jan 19, 2013)

lmao looks somethin that should be on the mario bros


----------



## weldorNate (Jan 19, 2013)

What snow Melts??? It stays here for months.


----------



## cherylim (Jan 20, 2013)

kyle82tx said:


> lmao looks somethin that should be on the mario bros



I keep thinking that, but haven't said it out loud because I thought I was just getting ideas above my station about how good he looked. 

'No. What he LOOKS like is a pile of snow'.



weldorNate said:


> What snow Melts??? It stays here for months.



It does. Very quickly. Snow is rare, and lasts a day or two at most. We actually got very little of it this time. The rest of the country had severe snow, we had a very thin covering and the city 6 miles away got nothing.

It's a good thing, though. English people can't cope with snow. A little bit and the whole world stops. We had about...3cm? Schools and workplaces shut down, nobody travels and there's mass panic.


----------



## DrewsLife727 (Jan 20, 2013)

This pic makes me want to put ice cone strawberry syrup and eat it


----------



## karleyreed (Jan 20, 2013)

Here in Newcastle we got a fair amount, and it's still going. I love snow myself!


----------



## weldorNate (Jan 20, 2013)

I couldnt resist snow here in North Dakota gets pretty deep. It takes a good six inches or more to have school and some places shut donw. Just yesterday i went was driving in blizzard like conditions where we wore only going 20 on a road that the speed limit is 75.


----------



## cherylim (Jan 20, 2013)

karleyreed said:


> Here in Newcastle we got a fair amount, and it's still going. I love snow myself!



Yeah. My future sister-in-law was supposed to be coming over from Newcastle this weekend for bridesmaids dress shopping, but she couldn't make it.

We're just in the process of negotiating whether she should reschedule for February or tell us her size and get us to pick one out. Stupid snow!




weldorNate said:


> I couldnt resist snow here in North Dakota gets pretty deep. It takes a good six inches or more to have school and some places shut donw. Just yesterday i went was driving in blizzard like conditions where we wore only going 20 on a road that the speed limit is 75.



Yeah - I don't mind driving so much in the snow. My car has never let me down in the years I've had it.

It's an old, scratched and rusted Vauxhall (Opel) Corsa, 1998 model. Doesn't change gear like it used to, and it's falling to pieces slowly, but put it in snow and it's great.

It's only a little car, but it's never broken down in the cold and it can drive through snow no problem. On rare occasions when the snow has been deep, it's driven up hills past all the other much bigger and newer cars all stuck at the side or being pushed up. Can't wait to get a new car, but I'll miss the way this one drives in snow. Not a good enough reason to keep it, though - especially as snow is so rare here.


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 22, 2013)

He's cute


----------

